# New router use w/ Ryobi 1801M1 router 1/4 inch collet



## RexM (Apr 10, 2011)

I am the owner of one slightly used Ryobi 1801m1 router with table. It has 1/4" collet, 8.5 amp motor depth cut up to 1.5". I bought it used, and it seems like a decent tool. So far the only type of cutting I have used it for is with the rounded bit it came with. 

I am pretty new to owning a router, and even newer to owning Ryobi tools. (I am used to owning Skil or Craftsman) So yesterday I am at my local Lowes store, and my wife wanted to know if I bought the right type of bit, would it be possible to make our own casing trim, and base boards and crown molding with the table router. I eagerly said "Oh you bet babe!" Knowing that the correct answer would reward me with new accessories! (I do love pleasing the mrs) Anyway, like I said I am a novice and to boot use to owning Skil tools so, I forgot that I own a Ryobi and managed to pick out the 30 piece Skil router bit set. 

Question is, 
Can you use Skil router bits with Ryobi? The bit set is .25" and so the Ryobi collet.

I know that the Ryobi jigsaw blades are different from the other brands was curious if that is the same with the routers.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RexM said:


> I am the owner of one slightly used Ryobi 1801m1 router with table. It has 1/4" collet, 8.5 amp motor depth cut up to 1.5". I bought it used, and it seems like a decent tool. So far the only type of cutting I have used it for is with the rounded bit it came with.
> 
> I am pretty new to owning a router, and even newer to owning Ryobi tools. (I am used to owning Skil or Craftsman) So yesterday I am at my local Lowes store, and my wife wanted to know if I bought the right type of bit, would it be possible to make our own casing trim, and base boards and crown molding with the table router. I eagerly said "Oh you bet babe!" Knowing that the correct answer would reward me with new accessories! (I do love pleasing the mrs) Anyway, like I said I am a novice and to boot use to owning Skil tools so, I forgot that I own a Ryobi and managed to pick out the 30 piece Skil router bit set.
> 
> ...


Hi Rex, no problem with the Skil bits.... 1/4" is 1/4". You can likely do all she is asking for except maybe the crown molding. Most of the crown molding bits I'm aware of are fairly large and 1/2" shank. If I'm wrong on that, don't worry, someone will be along to correct me
The only other issue I see is handling long sticks on that small of a table. Make sure the table is well fastened down and use at least two, preferably 4 featherboards to control the stock at the bit. As the operator, I see you plenty busy just getting the stock fed into and away from the cutter. 
Good Luck


----------

